# Next WCU cadaver dog workshop



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.wcu.edu/28710.asp

This is a repeat of the last workshop at the Forensic Osteology Research Station in Cullowhee NC. I attended the Spring Session and the instruction was excellent.

I think a team with basic skills in area, building, and vehicle search would benefit most. Creative problems. Good sources including whole body as well as some good classroom time.


----------

